# new pics of ? Evening Primrose ?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here are new pictures of what we believe is Evening Primrose. All pictures were taken of the same plant David pulled out of the ground this evening. The flowers could not be seen during the day.

The first pic is a close-up of the flower. Notice the elongated middle coming out.










This second pic is of the flower "buds" as well as the flower; also shows lance-shaped (and perforated) leaves.










The next two pics are of the flowers/leaves of this same plant.



















Here is a pic of the entire plant complete with roots.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

NO! The leaves and plant habit are all wrong! CEP is very upright in the second year when it blooms. Those red spent flower heads are never seen on CEP. Those leaves are toothed and CEP leaves are much smoother margined lance shaped. That plant has flowers all scattered, CEP groups the flowers to the top of the tall flowering spike.

I guess I need to identify THAT plant.....

Whatever happened to the plant I told you was CEP in it's second year preparing to bloom? Did the blooms open on that yet?

Second pic in the "another confirnmation please" post.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Bee, the plants (all of them) you identified as 2nd year primrose have not even begun to flower.

The flowers on the plant above only show up in the evenings and are closed during the days. The "stigma" in the middle look exactly like CEP does *except* for the wierd part in the middle. Those red thingies are not "...red spent flower heads..." They are buds getting ready to open. I am wondering if it isn't a variety only grown in our area. I certainly will not prepare it for a meal until I know for certain what it is and that it is edible; but we have voluminous amounts of them. (They look nothing like Buttercup.)

I am hoping I can take a plant to the county lab for their take on it. They have been quite helpful in the past and I have a few plants I'ld like them to ID. As soon as I can get their ideas about this plant, I'll post it in here.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

http://www.kswildflower.org/largePhotos.php?imageID=1605&aCategory=f&lastModified=2007-10-29


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Thankyou Ksfarmer!!! "cut leaf evening primrose"; well as it is a Kansas critter it is no wonder I haven't seen it. Since it is in Virginia at the OP's place it may be making it's way up here. My expierence is with the Common Evening Primrose and that is the one I know as edible..can we eat the cutleaf version too???

Learn something every day; eat plenty of crow when found to be wrong and thank the powers that be all this is in cyberspace and not face to my red face!!! bee


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW, ksfarmer, thank you so much for that link. It is obvious now these "are" evening primroses, just not what easterners are accustomed to seeing. (Wondering why my Heavenly Father placed it here....hmmmm)

It apparently "is" edible and even medicinal. That link only mentions using roots, stems, leaves & fruit; but no mention of using flowers.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

bee said:


> .......... My expierence is with the Common Evening Primrose and that is the one I know as edible..can we eat the cutleaf version too???
> 
> bee


Afraid I can't tell you if it is edible. I'm not into eating the critters....:shrug:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is what I found out about "cut leaf evening primrose":

This primrose is an erect biennial with pinkish stems and dissected lanceolate leaves, 4 back-bent sepals and slightly heart-shaped petals, 4 parted, X-shaped stigma that persists after pollination, fibrous roots and pubescent stems and leaves. It is "edible" and it is "medicinal". 

Parts used are: root, stem, leaf & seedpod.
Major uses of this plant are for skin conditions, like atopic eczema. 
Root "tea" is used for bowel pains.
Seed "oil" is currently used for skin conditions, pms and prostatitis.
First year taproots can be peeled and boiled in a few changes of water. Fresh roots are peppery. 
Tender new leaves can be eaten as a salad or potherb and are also peppery.
Cordage can be made from the fibrous stems.
There are usually 8 stamens and the seed is a capsule.


----------

